# exotic desserts???



## rgladso (Sep 7, 2009)

Does anyone here know of any exotic desserts? and can I have the recipe???


----------



## siduri (Aug 13, 2006)

I guess it depends on what you mean by "exotic." Do you mean unusual, weird, foreign, or what exactly?


----------



## kyheirloomer (Feb 1, 2007)

And what are you comparing it to? A dessert that's common and everyday in one place would be exotic to somebody who'd not heard of it before.


----------



## karendf (Jul 2, 2008)

I would agree about defining exotic...

I have the fortune in living in Mexico where we have a a huge variety of fruits all year round many people may never have heard of...but it also depends on if you will be able to find those fruits where you are.

Guava, pineapple, mamey, prickly pears, chirimoya, mango manila....etc.

but maybe you don't want "exotic" fruit...


----------



## ed buchanan (May 29, 2006)

Exotic= Choco covered Scorpions Melba
Maple Glazed Golden Rattlesnake Belle Helene Now if that aint exotic?:chef:


----------



## bughut (Aug 18, 2007)

Depends on the venue and occassion.

Just you and OH = squidgy fruit. Melon, mango, strawberries and creme fraiche

Folk invited = New york cheesecake, carrot cake and all the above.

High profile = Small portions of all the above, plus miniature eclairs, small brownies, wee pots of fruit marinated in liquour. Thin slivers of excellent chocolate, Sache torte


----------



## dc sunshine (Feb 26, 2007)

lol Ed....that's exotic and darn silly 

Bughut - I like your suggestions. Could do a trio of desserts, tiny portions, something to suit a shot glass...or even a shot of creamy coffee liquer to go with. Maybe stick with a coffee/chocolate theme. Some dark chocolate & sour cherry truffles, or white chocolate and coconut ones. Always nice for dessert.

Can't tell where you are from - what season is it there? Helps to know so we can know what fruits are in season. That would help in knowing what to suggest, also are you looking for them as part of a menu? If so , what are you serving for appetisers and main?


----------



## petalsandcoco (Aug 25, 2009)

The term "exotic" can mean alot of things to alot of people.

Exotic means :
*1*. having a strange allure or beauty 
*2*. originating in a foreign country; not native.

So that being said, one would have to have the ingredients on hand in order to make a certain dish.

Did you mean an unusual dessert not normally seen or made ?
A complicated one ?

Petals


----------

